

Show HN: JSONPlus: a json parser with self reference and templating - serkanyersen
https://github.com/serkanyersen/jsonplus

======
alopecoid
Check out Jsonnet and HOCON.

Jsonnet:
[http://google.github.io/jsonnet/doc/](http://google.github.io/jsonnet/doc/)

HOCON:
[https://github.com/typesafehub/config/blob/master/HOCON.md](https://github.com/typesafehub/config/blob/master/HOCON.md)

